# transducer help



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

i have just bought a Navman fish finder and i have gone to install into my new Yak and the transducer has like a wheel in the middle iam guesing to let water run through, but because this is there i cant silicon it flat on the bottom of one of my dry wells as the wheel makes it sit up,

i hope that makes sence i will try to get some pics in the morning, if anyone knows how i can install it the help is greatly appreciated

cheers Sam :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sam, the wheel is to measure waterspeed. It is of no use inside the hull so can be removed. Will it help to remove it?


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

if i can remove it, it will make things easier, i will have a look

thanks for the help

cheers Sam


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

hi peril i just had a look at it and it doesnt seem u can remove it

cheers Sam


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Some fish finders come with different transducer options.

You might want to check that out before you go too far.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe post a pic of the tranny for people to get an idea of it


----------



## Azza (Dec 25, 2006)

I purchased a "thru hull" transducer for mine, a bit of extra cost but it will work easily. Mine is also navman.


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

here are some pics it is a transome mount transducer, can i still mount it inside my yak? iam not sure how to remove the wheel though so it can sit flat

cheers Sam


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Sam,

From the look of it, you might be able to pull that metal pin out that goes through the side of the ducer through the wheel...

Most brands have the speed wheel (which is what that is) on a seperate mount & cable... Never seen them integrated, but there you go...

Hope it helps.
Dan


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks dan do u know if i can still use it as a thru hull transducer even though it is spose tobe a transome mount?

cheers


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Ask your dealer if he can arrange an exchange for the thru hull transducer.

As Azza said, it might cost a bit extra but could save a lot of hassle.


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks billybob i got the sounder yesterday from anaconda it was there last one and there not stocking navman anymore as there is to much competition on prices,

cheers


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries.

Just contact the Navman agents. I'm sure they'll be happy to assist.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i just spoke to Sam (Bassman) over the phone, 
he apparently rang Navman and it would cost $300 for a new tranny,

i think he only paid $325 for the sounder, 
if he was to remove the little spinning wheel would the pocket of air where it sits affect the performance,

would you just stick the front part to the hull or fill the gap with sikaflex,

or is he better off looking out mounting the tranny externally,
if so has anyone got any ideas on where to do this on a swing, 
he doesnt have a rudder


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bassman said:


> thanks billybob i got the sounder yesterday from anaconda it was there last one and there not stocking navman anymore as there is to much competition on prices,
> 
> cheers


Why not just get a refund and return to outfit


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I would assume that the wheel is attached in one form or another to a sensor that relays the speed to the head unit - therefore i would also assume that removing the wheel would expose the sensor to air / moisture / salt whatever which could have long term effects on the units performance. If Navman can't come to the party to swap the tranny, then maybe the whole unit should go back to the dealer?? Good luck with it.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The transducer 'head' will be in the flat section.

But by the overall shape of the unit I can't see how you'd successfully mount it as a thru hull.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I mean you probably should have checked all this prior to purchase so im with Anaconda if they say no to a refund.


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

piss off LOL i rang u before the purchase

cheers Sam :lol:


----------



## gaza79 (Jun 26, 2006)

this is a topic i know a bit about assuming your sounder is a dual frequency unit which i think from the purchase price it is,DONT GET THE IN HULL UNIT it is only single frequency so half of your features will be lost and the ones you are left with will not be as good. also you would have to buy a seperate power lead which plugs in and is another place for corrosion to take place. also the temp function will be lost.
I went down this path and ended up going back to the standard dual frequency transducer. However im nearly 100% sure that if you take your unused transducer back to a navman dealer they will swap it for a standard one with out the speedo wheel at no cost as it is a more expensive tennie than the standard one, they normally ask you what sort of trannie you want at time of purchase so it is easy for them to swap them around. good luck hope this helps.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

It rather looks to me, as if even if the wheel is removed, you will still have an issue mounting it, because there seems to be no flatness about the shape.

If no reasonable transducer is available, I guess you could try a deep wet mount, in which the transducer is suspended in the water column pointing on its proper axis.

Could perhaps work with a huge amount of sikaflex, and knock off part of the wheel with an angle grinder.......sorry I mean hacksaw. 

Cheers and good luck Andybear :lol:


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Heres how I mounted mine, maybe you can do something similar.


----------

